# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  granatapfelsaft

## wernert

liebe mitbetroffene,

wer von euch kennt die lieferfirma "granata gmbh" aus lippstadt,
die preisgünstig  granatapfelsaft anbietet.


wernert

----------


## HWLPORTA

> liebe mitbetroffene,
> 
> wer von euch kennt die lieferfirma "granata gmbh" aus lippstadt,
> die preisgünstig granatapfelsaft anbietet.
> 
> 
> wernert


Hallo Wernert,

Zwar ist mir die genannte Lieferfirma nicht bekannt, bei Billigangeboten ist aber häufig Skepsis angebracht. Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit Gelegenheit, in die Meßblätter und Prüfberichte einer Anzahl von Granatapfelsaft-Angeboten Einblick zu nehmen, die ein akkreditiertes Prüflabor für Frucht- und Gemüsesäfte durchgeführt hatte. Die meisten Kurven zeigten an den entscheidenden Stellen für Anthocyane und Polyphenole nur minimale Peaks. Der Gehalt an den entscheidenden Wirkstoffen war so gering, daß die Endbeurteilung oft lautete "Fingerprint Anthocyane und Polyphenole: nicht auswertbar".

Frage doch die Vertriebsstelle mal, welchen Polyphenolwert der betreffende Granatapfelsaft hat. Der mittlere Wert der Antioxidantien liegt bei den Säften (nicht bei Konzentraten, Extrakten, Elixieren) bei 2288 mg/Liter Die wirklich guten Säfte haben ca. 4700 mg/Liter, somit 470 mg/100 ccm), also mehr als das Doppelte. Pro Tag sollten PCa-Patienten 570 mg/L Poyphenole einnehmen. Ob der angefragte Saft den Wert erreicht , ist zu klären.

Viel Grüß0e
hwl

----------


## Theora

> liebe mitbetroffene,
> 
> wer von euch kennt die lieferfirma "granata gmbh" aus lippstadt,
> die preisgünstig granatapfelsaft anbietet.
> 
> 
> wernert


Hallo wernert,

hier habe ich bestellt und bin mit dem Saft, der Abwicklung und Lieferung vollauf zufrieden:

http://www.granatapfel-shop.com/Gran...000ml::97.html

Gruß
Theora

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Theora,
Hallo Wernert

Die Durchsicht aller im "Granatapfelsaft-Shop" gelisteten Granatapfel-,säfte-,direktsäfte-,muttersäfte-, konzentrat-, elixiere und ähnliche Bezeichnungen deckt etwas sehr Interessantes auf:

Es werden zwar vielfältige Informationen über die allgemeinen Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels geliefert, oft romantisch verbrämt und mit veralteten wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen verziert. Dazu werden die üblichen Inhaltsangaben gemacht, IS0 9001, Öko-Kontrollstellen und Zertifizierungen genannt - nur, die wirklich entscheidenden Angaben über die für PCa-Betroffene wichtige Angabe zum Grad der Antioxidationsfähigkeit (Polyphenole in mg/Liter oder 100 ccm) werden mit einer Ausnahme niemals geliefert. Die Ausnahme ist die Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH, zu deren Produkten belastbare analytische Werte angegeben werden.

Nur nach diesen Polyphenol-Werten wäre für PCa-Betroffene ein wirklicher Wirkungsvergleich möglich. Das Vermeiden von klaren Angaben durch Hersteller und Vertriebsstellen läßt den Schluß zu, daß das Aufdecken der Werte eher vertriebsschädlich sein könnte (siehe auch meinen Beitrag v.02.07.2009.)

Freundliche Grüße
hwlporta

----------


## joergd

hallo werner ich habe den granatapfelsaft auf der internetseite 
www.purasaft. de  gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. die haben auch andere gute säfte wie blaubeersaft und auch mixsäfte granatapfelsaft mit himbeere.
der service ist sehr gut und ich kann diesen anbieter nur weiter empfehlen.
lg jörg

----------


## GuenterMax

Hallo,

nun habe auch ich den Weg hierhin gefunden und möchte mich der Diskussion anschließen.
Ich beziehe seit 3 Monate meinen Granatapfelsaft von der oben erwähnte Firma Granata GmbH und bin mit der Qualität und Service der Firma absolut zufrieden. Ich habe verschiedene Granatapfel- Säfte ausprobiert, doch scheint meiner Meinung nach der von Granata GmbH ein wirklich guter Saft zu sein. Kaum ein unterschied zu einem direkt gepresstem Saft und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung. Die bieten auch die Möglichkeit eine Flasche zu erwerben und wenn das Produkt überzeugt, wie in meinem Fall kann man auch größere Mägen beziehen.
Für Gleichgesinnte:  www.granata-saft.de

----------


## Pinguin

*Granatäpfel*

Seit dem Besuch der Finca von Knut in Estepona bin ich ein ausgesprochener Fan von frischen Granatäpfeln geworden. In den letzten Wochen habe ich mehrfach ganze Steigen hier in Deutschland zu relativ günstigen meist Stückpreisen eingekauft. Lieber HW, das Elixier habe ich bei ausreichendem Vorrat an frischen Granatäpfeln nicht mehr ergänzt. Bitte, informiere mich doch einmal, welche Tagesdosis an frischen Granatäpfeln Du für sinnvoll und vor allem wirkungsvoll in Richtung Krebspräventation oder auch Krebs in Schach halten hältst.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> *Granatäpfel*
> 
> Seit dem Besuch der Finca von Knut in Estepona bin ich ein ausgesprochener Fan von frischen Granatäpfeln geworden. In den letzten Wochen habe ich mehrfach ganze Steigen hier in Deutschland zu relativ günstigen meist Stückpreisen eingekauft. Lieber HW, das Elixier habe ich bei ausreichendem Vorrat an frischen Granatäpfeln nicht mehr ergänzt. Bitte, informiere mich doch einmal, welche Tagesdosis an frischen Granatäpfeln Du für sinnvoll und vor allem wirkungsvoll in Richtung Krebspräventation oder auch Krebs in Schach halten hältst.


Hallo Hutchi,

Frische Granatäpfel sind sicher lecker und es gibt bekanntlich Hunderte von Rezepten. Wenn man jedoch damit seinen  in Schach halten will, sollte man sich auf die Wirkung von Original-Granatäpfeln nicht verlassen. Denn eine krebshemmende Wirkung tritt erst ab einer täglichen Mindestmenge von Polyphenolen ein. Empfohlen werden täglich etwa 470 - 500mg Gesamtpolyphenolgehalt. Die Wirkung auf das PCa ist also dosisabhängig. Unterhalb der Mindestmenge passiert kaum etwas. Ob man beim täglichen Verzehr von Fruchtfleisch aus den Granatäpfeln die erforderliche Polyphenol-Mindestmenge zu sich nimmt, bezweifele ich, da nicht zu kontrollieren und je nach Wachstumsort der Frucht unterschiedlich. Ich würde einen "Blindflug" scheuen.

Wichtig ist aber nicht nur die richtige Tages-Dosis, die man zu sich nimmt. Entscheidend ist, was auf dem langen Weg im Darm, beeinflusst von Darmflora und anderen Gegebenheiten, tatsächlich von den Darmwänden aufgenommen, in die Blutbahn übergeht und schließlich in der Prostata zur Wirkung kommt.

Wie Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien zeigen, kann die von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedliche Darmflora für den Übertritt der Wirkstoffe in die Blutbahn wichtig sein. Hier haben fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole einen ganz wesentlichen Vorteil. Denn insbesondere durch sog. Lebend-Fermentation unter Wirkung von Mikroorganismen lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität der Wirkstoffe deutlich steigern. Auch wird die Gefäßneubildung in Tumorzellen effektiv vermindert. 

Schließlich wirkt im Granatapfelkonzentrat nicht nur die ganze Palette von Polyphenolen aus dem Fruchtfleisch, sondern auch geringe Mengen von Extrakten aus der Schale und den Blättern. Denn wie die Untersuchungen zeigen, tritt die krebshemmende Wirkung erst dann voll in Aktion, wenn eine Synergie dieser Wirkstoffe besteht. Was mich betrifft, nehme ich übrigens seit einiger Zeit das vollfermentierte GranaProstan, das alle wesentlichen Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfelelixier enthält.

Wissen solle man auch, daß das fermentierte Granatapfelelixier von der Firma Dr. Jacobs Medical in der 500 ml-Flasche den (konzentrierten) Saft von etwa 50 Granatäpfeln enthält, die zusammen einen Gesamtpolyphenolgehalt von 26.000 mg/Liter haben und damit etwa 5 Litern üblichem Granatapfelsaft entsprechen oder auch in der antioxidativen Kraft 25 Litern Grüntee bzw. Rotwein.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## Anonymous1

> Schließlich wirkt im Granatapfelkonzentrat nicht nur die ganze Palette von Polyphenolen aus dem Fruchtfleisch, sondern auch geringe Mengen von Extrakten aus der Schale und den Blättern. Denn wie die Untersuchungen zeigen, tritt die krebshemmende Wirkung erst dann voll in Aktion, wenn eine Synergie dieser Wirkstoffe besteht. Was mich betrifft, nehme ich übrigens seit einiger Zeit das vollfermentierte GranaProstan, das alle wesentlichen Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfelelixier enthält.


Man könnte doch die frischen Granatäpfel durch den Entsafter schicken...? Mit Sicherheit kommen dabei auch einige Anteile von Kernen und Schale in den Saft.

----------


## Pinguin

*Lieber nicht!*




> Man könnte doch die frischen Granatäpfel durch den Entsafter schicken...? Mit Sicherheit kommen dabei auch einige Anteile von Kernen und Schale in den Saft.


der Vorschlag wurde hier, ich meine von Winfried, schon mal mit einigen Varianten gemacht. Wer jemals Granatäpfel auseinandergepult hat, käme kaum noch auf die Idee, die teilweise unansehnliche Schale zusammen mit den köstlichen Beeren in einen Mixer oder Entsafter zu werfen, wobei der Entsafter überhaupt nicht wüßte, was er mit der Schale anfangen sollte. Wenn der Vorrat bei mir erschöpft und die Saison für frische Granatäpfel zu Ende gegangen ist, und das kann Beides noch eine Weile dauern, komme ich kaum umhin, wieder Elixier in Kühlschränken einzulagern.

----------


## Anonymous1

Welchem gewöhnlichen Sterblichen ist es schon vergönnt, auf Knuts Finca in Spanien, wahrscheinlich von der charmanten Fincachefin selbst, das Verzehren von Granatäpfeln gelehrt zu bekommen. Du hattest es schon erwähnt, Hutschi.

In der Türkei macht man das mit dem Saft recht clever



während "Schlossgeist" in einem Forum schreibt:

"Selbstverständlich werden die Kerne des Granatapfels gegessen, die sind das Beste überhaupt."

----------


## Pinguin

*Wo ist der Schlossgeist ?*

Mir ist es zwar gelungen, *diesen Beitrag* von Winfried herauszufischen, aber die schönen Fotos von Knut anläßlich des 1. Odenwald/Kraichgau-Treffs in Heidelberg, bei dem Knuts Frau Karola meiner Frau und mir bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf der Außenterrasse des Restaurants Da Vinci vorgeführt hat, wie man die von Estepona mitgebrachten Granatäpfel manuell auseinandernimmt und die Fruchtkörner anschließend mit Joghurt verspeist, konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen. Aber vor etlichen Stunden habe ich nun für meine Frau und mich wieder jeweils einem mittelgroßen Granatapfel diese saftigen Körner entnommen. Diese Körner nur auszupressen wäre fast ein Frevel. 




> Selbstverständlich werden die Kerne des Granatapfels gegessen, die sind das Beste überhaupt."


Das kann nur jemand so kommentieren, der das schon häufiger selbst ausprobiert hat. Guten Appetit wünsche ich allen Nachahmern.

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
wegen steigender PSA- Werte bin ich jetzt auch auf den Granatapfel gekommen, wegen Mangel an Alternativen.
Habe die letzten drei Wochen den "Granata- Saft" von "Granata GmbH" mehr runtergewürgt als getrunken, weil ich dadurch nicht nur schlimme Blähungen, sondern auch Durchfall und Unwohlsein bekommen habe (nicht jeden Tag aber überwiegend). Und das, obwohl ich das Zeug erst nach dem Essen und dann verdünnt mit Wasser getrunken habe. Ist für mich jeden Morgen eine richtige Überwindung.
Vorher hatte ich auch das Konzentrat "Punika Granatum" von "All Organic Trading Gmbh" aus Kempten probiert. Das konnte ich ohne Probleme vertragen und überlege nun, wieder darauf umzusteigen. Hatte aber immer Bedenken, ob so ein Konzentrat überhaupt die richtigen und notwendigen Inhaltsstoffe hat, auch in der entsprechenden Größenordnung.
Jetzt lese ich die Empfehlung von HWLPorta, auf Dr. Jacobs Konzentrat umzusteigen.

Große Frage jetzt für mich, was tun. Da hätte ich gern eure Hilfe.

Ist ein Konzentrat wirklich einem Saft gleichwertig? Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann berichten, dass durch dieses oder die Einnahme eines anderen Produktes die PSA- Verdoppelungszeit tatsächlich verlängert worden?

Wie gesagt, man kann zwar die Berichte der Vertreiberfirmen aufmerksam lesen, glauben tue ich aber nur denen, die betroffen sind und eigene Erfahrungen haben.

Liebe Grüße aus Osnabrück

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang, HWL hat schon viele Informationen zu diesem Thema eingestellt, die ich unlängst zusammengetragen habe, weil ich, wie weiter oben zu lesen, ein Fan dieser herrlichen Frucht bin. Hier ein Extrakt dieser Zusammenstellung:

Granatapfelkonzentrat wirksam auch im hormon-unabhängigen Stadium.
Klassischerweise werden Prostatakarzinome durch Operation, Strahlentherapie, Chemo- therapie und durch Hormonentzug behandelt. Allerdings verliert die Hormonblockade nach einigen Jahren ihre Wirkung, weil sich die Krebszellen an die geringen Hormonspiegel der PCa-Kranken anpassen: Zum einen bilden sie verstärkt Androgenrezeptoren, um auch auf geringste zirkulierende Hormonmengen mit Tumorwachstum zu reagieren. Wie sich jüngst in einer Studie zeigte, synthetisieren die Krebszellen zudem aus Cholesterin ihre eigenen Androgene und versorgen sich somit selbst (Montgomery et al., 2008). In diesem hormonunabhängigem Stadium, auch als hormonrefraktär bezeichnet, gilt der Tumor als unheilbar: er breitet sich besonders schnell aus und bildet Metastasen.
Neueste Forschungsergebnisse - die ältere Studien bestätigen und ergänzen -, belegen, daß Granatapfelkonzentrat diesen Anpassungsmechanismen der Prostatakrebszelle entgegen wirkt: Besondere Pflanzenstoffe des Granatapfels, die Polyphenole, drosseln in der Krebszelle die Bildung der Androgenrezeptoren und der Synthese-Enzyme für die Androgen-Bildung aus Cholesterin (Hong et al., 2008). Außerdem senken Granatapfel-Polyphenole die Cholesterinspiegel in der Zelle und rauben damit den Krebszellen den Ausgangsstoff für ihre Hormonsynthese (Esmaillzadeh et al., 2006). Möglicherweise sind also Granatapfelpolyphenole eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zur Hormonentzugstherapie und auch im hormonrefraktären Stadium wirksam.
Im Dschungel der Ernährungsempfehlungen und widersprüchlichen Studienergebnissen für Prostatakrebs hat Granatapfelkonzentrat bzw. Granatapfelsaft von allen Früchten die beste Studienevidenz. Neben einer großen Anzahl positiver präklinischer Studien bewährte sich das Granatapfelkonzentrat auch bei Prostatakrebspatienten, die nach einer Primärtherapie wieder ein Fortschreiten der Krebserkrankung hatten. In einer aufsehenerregenden klinischen Langzeit-Studie (Pantuck et al., 2006) verlängerte der tägliche Verzehr von 1 Glas Granatapfelsaft den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Spiegel des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA), einem wichtigen Verlaufsmarker beim Prostatakarzinom, verdoppelte, von durchschnittlich 15 auf 55 Monate  die fast vierfache Zeit. Dies stellt für viele Prostatakrebs-Patienten ein Gewinn an wertvollen zusätzlichen Lebensjahren dar. Die Studie wird derzeit unter Beteiligung des National Cancer Instituts in verschiedenen Krebszentren in den USA als Phase-3-Studie fortgeführt. Die Ergebnisse dieser Fortsetzung sind 2010 zu erwarten.
In der genannten Prostatakrebs-Studie gab es allerdings bei der Wirksamkeit deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Studienteilnehmern  ein Zeichen, daß nicht jeder Mensch gleichermaßen von den gesundheitsfördernden Wirkungen des Granatapfelsaftes profitiert. Wie Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien zeigen, könnte die Ursache hierfür in der von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlichen Darmflora liegen. Durch Fermentation der Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität deutlich steigern. In zahlreichen Studien war die krebshemmende Wirkung fermentierter Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole den nichtfermentierten Zubereitungen überlegen. Dies zeigte sich bei hormonabhängigen und hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs (Albrecht et al., 2004; Lansky et al., 2005-I und II), bei Brustkrebs (Kim et al., 2002) und Leukämiezellen (Kawai et al., 2004). Auch wurde die Gefäßneubildung in Tumorzellen effektiv vermindert (Toi et al., 2003). Diabetiker profitieren übrigens doppelt von fermentierten Granatapfelprodukten, denn durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker drastisch reduziert.
Natürlich ersetzen Granatapfel-Polyphenole keine schulmedizinische Krebstherapie und können Krebs nicht heilen. Sie sind aber eine sinnvolle, ergänzende Ernährungsmaßnahme  am besten in Absprache mit dem behandelnden Urologen oder Onkologen. Wichtigste Nebenwirkung war in mehreren klinischen Studien die sehr positiven Auswirkungen auf Herz und Gefäße. Darauf zu achten ist, daß Granatapfelprodukte große Unterschiede in der Qualität und im Gehalt an wirksamen Polyphenolen aufweisen. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Säfte (897 bis 4265 mg/l Polyphenole, Median 2288 mg/l), sondern auch Granatapfelextrakte, bei denen die Polyphenole aufgrund der angewendeten Hitzetrocknung häufig in hochpolymerisierter, oxidierter Form vorliegen. Vorzuziehen sind schonende Trocknungsverfahren, wie die Gefriertrocknung. Empfehlenswert sind ca. 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole am Tag, wobei fermentierte Polyphenole eine höhere Bioaktivtät aufweisen als unfermentierte. Zur verstärkten Aufklärung der wesentlichen Zusammenhängezwischen Naturheilkunde und Erfahrungsheilkunde auf wissenschaftlicher Basis wurde kürzlich das Dr. Jacobs Institut für komplementärmedizinische Forschung gegründet. Zu den aktuellen Forschungsgebieten des privaten Instituts gehören Granatapfel-Polyphenole, der Säure-Basen- und Energie-Haushalt gesunder und maligner Zellen, das Darmmikrobiom sowie die Omega-3-Fettsäuren.
Quellen:
Auszüge aus einer Pressemeldung des Dr. Jacob`s Institut für komplementärmedizinische Forschung (www.drjacobsinstitut.de) und der Medizinjournalistin Dr.rer.nat. Bettina Jung
(bettina.jung@web.de)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die antioxidative Granatapfel-Power wird biologisch besser erschließbar, wenn sie mit fermentierten Granatapfel-Extrakten zusammenkommt. Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass sich die fermentierten Extrakte aus Frucht, Blätter, Schalen und Blüten sowie das Granatapfelkernöl in ihrer Wirkung synergetisch noch deutlich verstärken.
Frische Granatäpfel sind sicher lecker und es gibt bekanntlich Hunderte von Rezepten. Wenn man jedoch damit seinen < Untermieter > in Schach halten will, sollte man sich auf die Wirkung von Original-Granatäpfeln nicht verlassen. Denn eine krebshemmende Wirkung tritt erst ab einer täglichen Mindestmenge von Polyphenolen ein. Empfohlen werden täglich etwa 470 - 500mg Gesamtpolyphenolgehalt. Die Wirkung auf das PCa ist also dosisabhängig. Unterhalb der Mindestmenge passiert kaum etwas. Ob man beim täglichen Verzehr von Fruchtfleisch aus den Granatäpfeln die erforderliche Polyphenol-Mindestmenge zu sich nimmt, bezweifele ich, da nicht zu kontrollieren und je nach Wachstumsort der Frucht unterschiedlich. Ich würde einen "Blindflug" scheuen.

Wichtig ist aber nicht nur die richtige Tages-Dosis, die man zu sich nimmt. Entscheidend ist, was auf dem langen Weg im Darm, beeinflusst von Darmflora und anderen Gegebenheiten, tatsächlich von den Darmwänden aufgenommen, in die Blutbahn übergeht und schließlich in der Prostata zur Wirkung kommt.

Wie Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien zeigen, kann die von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedliche Darmflora für den Übertritt der Wirkstoffe in die Blutbahn wichtig sein. Hier haben fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole einen ganz wesentlichen Vorteil. Denn insbesondere durch sog. Lebend-Fermentation unter Wirkung von Mikroorganismen lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioiaktivität der Wirkstoffe deutlich steigern. Auch wird die Gefäßneubildfung in Tumorzellen effektiv vermindert.

Schließlich wirkt im Granatapfelkonzentrat nicht nur die ganze Palette von Polyphenolen aus dem Fruchtfleisch, sondern auch geringe Mengen von Extrakten aus der Schale und den Blättern. Denn wie die Untersuchungen zeigen, tritt die krebshemmende Wirkung erst dann voll in Aktion, wenn eine Synergie dieser Wirkstoffe besteht.

Wissen solle man auch, daß das fermentierte Granatapfelelixier von der Firma Dr. Jacobs Medical in der 500 ml-Flasche den (konzentrierten) Saft von etwa 50 Granatäpfeln enthält, die zusammen einen Gesamtpolyphenolgehalt von 26.000 mg/Liter haben und damit etwa 5 Litern üblichem Granatapfelsatt entsprechen oder auch in der antioxidatinen Kraft 25 Litern Grüntee bzw. Rotwein.

Ob mein PSA-Wert von 0.27 ng/ml - Stand Juli 2009 - auch durch den Verzehr der Früchte oder der täglichen Esslöffelmenge des Elixiers zustande kam, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber wichtig bleibt für mich immer der Glaube an etwas; dann kommt es auch meist zu einem günstigen Ergebnis. Allzu viel Skepsis bei Möglichkeiten einer Stabilisierung des Tumorgeschehens durch Mittel ohne Nebenwirkungen sollte man nicht an den Tag legen.

*"Die meisten Menschen machen sich selbst bloß durch übertriebene Forderungen an das Schicksal unzufrieden"
*(Wilhelm von Humboldt)

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Hallo Hutschi,
vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Antwort und die sehr verständliche Begründung, warum..... Als Laie muss man sich da natürlich erst richtig reinknien, doch dieser Beitrag war da sehr hilfreich. Ich werde mich in Kürze wieder melden.
Nochmals vielen Dank.
Liebe Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Wollte mich noch mal melden und kurz berichten:
Habe von HWL noch weitere persönliche Infos erhalten, zwei mir bekannte Chemiker eingeschaltet und zusätzlich das ganze Internet leergesurft.
Ergebnis: Habe mich für das Elixier von Dr. Jacob entschieden und für den Urlaub die vergleichbaren Kapseln gleich mitgeordert.
Übrigens: Für Selbsthilfegruppen gibt es Sonderkonditionen. Nicht viel, aber das ist bekanntlich immer relativ.
Danke für die vielfältige Hilfe hier im Forum.
Wolfgang

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo, ich wohne in Spanien und bekomme nur Kapseln. Auf was muß ich achten damit ich auf die 500mg komme? Gruß Jürgen +Waltraud

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jürgen und Waltraud,

laut dieser Seite enthält eine Kapsel 150 mg Phenole (müsste auch auf der Packung stehen). Mit drei Kapseln täglich kommst Du auf 450 mg, mit vieren logischerweise auf 600 mg.

Ralf

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo, ich wohne in Spanien und bekomme nur Kapseln. Auf was muß ich achten damit ich auf die 500mg komme? Gruß Jürgen +Waltraud


Hallo Jürgen und Waldtraud,

Bitte achtet beim Kauf von sogenannten Granatapfel-Kapseln auf die enormen Qualitätsunterschiede, je nach Hersteller und Verarbeitung. So gibt es Kapseln, deren Inhalt durch Hitzetrocknung hergestellt wurde. Bei dieser Art treten häufig Polymerisations- und Oxidationsprozesse auf, die die eigentlichen Wirkstoffe verändern und daran hindern, aus dem Darm in die Blutbahn überzugehen und später in der Prostata zu wirken. Es gibt sogar Hersteller, die manche Inhaltstoffe nicht aus dem natürlichen Granatapfelfruchtmark, sondern aus bestimmten Holzabfällen herstellen. 
Seriöse Hersteller wenden eine schonende Gefriertrocknung an, bei der die Inhaltstoffe erhalten bleiben. 

Wichtig ist auch die sog. Bioverfügbarkeit der Inhaltstoffe, die üblicherweise durch sogenannte Fermentation erreicht wird. Denn die errechnete Zahl von z.B. 500 mg Polyphenole muß möglichst vollständig im Körper verfügbar werden ("Bioverfügbarkeit"). Am besten ist die durch Mikroorganismen hergestellte Bioverfügbarkeit ("Vorverdauung"), genannt Lebend-Fermentierung.

Ich an eurer Stelle würde das Risiko, qualitativ unsichere Kapseln zu kaufen, nicht eingehen, sondern versuchen, einwandfreie Kapseln aus Deutschland zu beziehen, etwa über die internationale Apotheke, selbst wenn die Kosten höher sind. Denn was nutzt das billigere Produkt, wenn es nicht oder nur unvollständig dort wirkt, wo es soll.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo HWL, vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Was muß mich bei Dr. jacob bestellen: Granacor oder Granaprostan? Ich tendiere nach dem Lesen zu Granaprostan mit 1oo Kapseln. Liefert dieser nach Spanien? Habe dazu nichts gefunden.

Gruß Jürgen + Waltraud

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo HWL, nun muß ci nochmals nachfragen. Sind diese Tabletten auch bei schon vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen wirksam? gruß Jürgen + Waltraud

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Jürgen und Waltraud

Antwort leider erst heute möglich. Versandkosten nach Spanien siehe private eMail. Wegen 100% Lebend-Fermentierung und dadurch besserer Wirkstoffaufnahme in den Körper ist GranaPostan rationeller und auch bei vorhandenen Metastasen besser geeignet. Dazu auf Reisen und im Hotel verwendbar. Allerdings empfehle ich bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen die Beachtung nachfolgenden Ausschnittes aus www.drjacobsinstitut.de (s.Ernährung bei Prostatakrebs):

*Effektiv Knochenmetastasen vorbeugen.*

*In der Forschung wird immer deutlicher, dass dem Knochenstoffwechsel und der Knochenintegrität beim Prostatakrebs eine sehr hohe Bedeutung zukommt. Bei Patienten unter Hormontherapie ist der Knochenabbau deutlich erhöht. Durch Osteoporose wird die Knochenmetastasierung als Haupttodesursache erleichtert.* 

Auch präventiv  vor der Diagnose von Metastasen  kann bei aggressivem Prostatakarzinomen die Gabe von Bisphosphonaten (zuvor Zahn- und Kiefercheck beim Zahnarzt!)) sinnvoll sein. Dazu werden meistens hohe Dosen Calciumcarbonat empfohlen. Ignoriert wird dabei die bekannte Tatsache, dass hohe Calciummengen (über 2 g/Tag) insbesondere das Risiko eines aggressiven Prostatakarzinoms um mind. das 2,5 fache erhöhen (z. B. Skinner und Schwartz, 2008; Giovannucci et al., 2006) und darüber hinaus die Darmflora durch eine Milieuveränderung (Alkalisierung) schädigen. Proteinreiche Kost und die Alkalisierung des Dickdarms trägt zu einer erhöhten Ammoniak- und Toxinbelastung des Darmes (Fäulnisstoffwechsel statt Fermentation) und der Leber bei, die eine Fatigue des Krebskranken mit verursachen oder verstärken kann (Jacob, 2008).

Tumormilchsäure greift Knochen und Bindegewebe an
Auch hier ist eine basenreiche Kost besonders günstig und wichtig: So konnte in verschiedenen Untersuchungen gezeigt werden, dass sich der höhere Basengehalt in der vegetarischen Ernährung sehr positiv auf die Knochendichte auswirkt, wohingegen eine protein- fleischreiche Kost die Häufigkeit von Hüftbrüchen stark erhöht (Abelow et al., 1992, Arnett, 2003, Ball und Maughan, 1997, Barzel, 1995, Brown et al., 2000, Buclin et al., 2001, Bushinsky, 1997, Bushinsky et al., 2000, Bushinsky et al., 2003, Frassetto et al., 2000, Giannini et al., 1999, Jajoo et al., 2006, Lemann et al., 2003, Lutz, 1984, Marsh et al., 1988, New, 2001a, b und 2002, New et al., 1997, New et al., 2000, New et al., 2003, Sebastian et al., 1994, Sellmeyer et al., 2001, Tucker et al., 1999, Witasek et al., 1996). Unser Stoffwechsel ist nicht auf die heutige kaliumarme sowie protein- und säurereiche Ernährung eingestellt (Sebastian et al., 2002). So wurde inzwischen nachgewiesen, dass die säurereiche Kost selbst bei sonst gesunden Personen zu einer niedriggradigen systemischen Übersäuerung führt. Diese latente Übersäuerung nimmt im Alter mit abnehmender Nierenfunktion zu (Frassetto et al., 1996). Bei zunehmender auch niedriggradiger Übersäuerung erschöpfen sich die Pufferreserven des Körpers: es werden verstärkt Mineralstoffdepots in den Knochen angegriffen. 

Dies gilt umso mehr für den fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs, wo auch die Milchsäureproduktion des Tumors den Organismus zusätzlich belastet. Bei Krebszellen ist die Zellatmung stark eingeschränkt und wird durch eine aerobe Glykolyse (Warburg-Effekt) zum Teil ersetzt. Hierbei korreliert das Ausmaß der Milchsäure-Produktion positiv mit der Malignität und Radio/Chemotherapieresistenz des Tumors sowie der schlechten Prognose (Walenta und Mueller-Klieser, 2004; Walenta et al., 2000; Sattler et al., 2007). Eine Ausleitung der Milchsäure, die den Tumor vor Immunabwehr, Radio- und Chemotherapie schützt und die Invasion fördert, könnte daher ein bisher übersehener zentraler Bestandteil der Krebstherapie sein.
Zudem setzt der Körper in einem sauren Milieu vermehrt entzündungsfördernde Substanzen wie NF-kappaB, TNF-alpha und COX-2 frei, welche den Knochenabbau beschleunigen (Frick et al., 2005, Krieger et al., 2007) und ein insgesamt proentzündliches, tumorfreundliches Milieu schaffen.

*Calciumstatus verbessern mit Kaliumcitrat*
Wer es über die Ernährung allein nicht schafft (hierbei ist die persönliche Einschätzung meistens viel zu optimistisch), kann dem Verlust von Knochensubstanz auch durch die Einnahme eines Citrat-Basenpulvers entgegen wirken. Dabei ist es sinnvoll, das Knochenmineral Calcium in einer synergetischen Mischung mit Vitamin D, Magnesium und vor allem Kalium zuzuführen. Für Kaliumcitrat ist in klinischen Studien nachgewiesen, dass es dem Kalziumverlust über die Niere und dem Kalziumabbau aus dem Knochen entgegenwirkt (Jehle et al., 2006; Marangella et al., 2004; Sellmeyer et al., 2002). Damit wirkt es gleich von zwei Seiten der Osteoporose entgegen. Calcium bleibt im Knochen und kommt nicht ins Blut, wo es das Tumorwachstum fördert. Bei Zellkulturen aus Prostatektomien wachsen in kalziumarmen Nährmedium keine Krebszellen, sondern normale Zellen heran (Dalrymple et al., 2005).
Optimal bioverfügbar ist Calciumcitrat. Calciumcitrat wird bei Personen mit niedriger Magensäure 10-mal besser aufgenommen als Calciumcarbonat. Menschen mit normaler Magensäure weisen eine 20-66% bessere Aufnahme auf. Präbiotische Ballaststoffe führen zu einem gesunden, sauren Dickdarm-Milieu und verstärken die günstige Wirkung von Kaliumcitrat auf den Mineralhaushalt, indem die Aufnahme von Magnesium und Calcium aus der Nahrung gesteigert  ihre Ausscheidung jedoch vermindert wird (Sabboh et al., 2006). Bei Osteoporose ist die Zufuhr von Magnesium genauso wichtig wie die Einnahme von Calcium. Denn der Magnesiumgehalt ist im Knochen ebenso stark reduziert. Auch nimmt bei Magnesium-Mangel die Serum-Konzentration von Vitamin D ab.
Durch den Ausgleich des Säure-Basen-Haushalts wird also die ungünstige Calciumüberladung des Blutes verhindert, weil das Calcium im Knochen bleibt und nicht als Puffersubstanz entnommen wird. Wer also ursächlich das Problem angeht, richtet durch eine einseitige Calciumsupplementation nicht weiteren Schaden an, sondern stärkt den Knochen und die Gesundheit. Sehr wichtig für die Gesunderhaltung des Knochens ist auch regelmäßige Bewegung und Nicht-Rauchen! 

*Entzündungsmodulation zum Knochenschutz*
 Das Fortschreiten der Osteoporose wird insbesondere von einer Entzündungsaktivierung des Knochens vorangetrieben. Hier steht nun der Receptor activator of nuclear factor kappaB ligand (RANKL) im Mittelpunkt der Forschung. Er gilt als Hauptschuldiger für die Osteoklastenaktivierung und damit den verstärkten Knochenabbau (Rauner et al., 2007). Übrigens führt Rauchen zu einer NFkappaB-Aktivierung, was wahrscheinlich der Grund für den verstärkten Knochenabbau bei Rauchern ist. Raucher können aufgrund der reduzierten Knochendichte oft am Röntgenbild erkannt werden.
Neue Behandlungsansätze zum Knochenschutz (Denosumab) setzen daher an der Entzündungsmodulation an. Hier könnten Granatapfelpolyphenole (als potente NFkappaB-Hemmer), Granatapfelsamenöl (Mori-Okamoto et al., 2004) und basische Citrate eine interessante, nebenwirkungsfreie, natürliche Alternative bieten. 

*Im übigen empfehle ich weitere Informationen aus www.drjacobsinstitut.de und die Informationen in KISP zu Modifiziertem Citrus Pektin (MCP) zur Metastasen-Fixierung.*

*Zum Thema Germanium etc. kann ich leider nichts beitragen.*

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Inna_Tochter

Hallo liebe Mitschreiter,

Ich habe folgende Frage. Mein Vater nimmt ab September taeglich 4 Kapseln Granaprostan (wir wohnen in Moskau, meine Freundin schickt Granaprostan per Post). Er hat Rezidiv nach RPE (August 2005), PSA am 17.11.09 -  2,1. Granaprostan hat uns gut geholfen, PSA wurde fuer 3 Monate fast nicht geaender. Aber wahrscheinlich spaeter sollen wir sowieso Hormontherapie durchfuehren - und in dieser Zusammenhang meine Frage: kann die Hormotherapie wegen Granaprostan nicht effektiv oder, wahrscheinlich, nur eine kuerze Zeit effektiv sein.
Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Hilfe
Entschuldigung fuer meine schlechte Sprache :L&auml;cheln: 
Inna

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo liebe Mitschreiter,
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage. Mein Vater nimmt ab September taeglich 4 Kapseln Granaprostan (wir wohnen in Moskau, meine Freundin schickt Granaprostan per Post). Er hat Rezidiv nach RPE (August 2005), PSA am 17.11.09 - 2,1. Granaprostan hat uns gut geholfen, PSA wurde fuer 3 Monate fast nicht geaender. Aber wahrscheinlich spaeter sollen wir sowieso Hormontherapie durchfuehren - und in dieser Zusammenhang meine Frage: kann die Hormotherapie wegen Granaprostan nicht effektiv oder, wahrscheinlich, nur eine kuerze Zeit effektiv sein.
> Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Hilfe
> Entschuldigung fuer meine schlechte Sprache
> Inna


Hallo Inna,

Rückfrage beim GranaProstan-Hersteller ergab:

Es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, daß GranaProstan ferment bei gleichzeitiger Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirksam ist. Im Gegenteil: Tierstudien zeigen eine Verzögerung der Resistenz-Entwicklung.

Dein Deutsch ist übrigens sehr gut. Weiter gute Gesundheit für Deinen Vater !

Freundliche Grüße aus Deutschland
HWL

----------


## Inna_Tochter

Lieber HWLPORTA!

Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Antwort!

Liebe Gruesse aus beschneiter Moskau und gute Gesundheit fuer alle

Inna

----------


## Inna_Tochter

Hallo, liebe Freunde

Noch eine kleine Frage. So, wie ich verstehe, wirkt Granaprostan nur auf die testosteronabhaengige Zellen. Kann die dauerhafte Einnahme von Granaprostan (ohne irgendwelche zusaetzliche Hormontherapie) eine Hormonunabhaengigkeit herausrufen?

Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Hilfe

Inna

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Inna,
Hier findest Du Antwort auf Deine Frage:
www.prostatakrebse.de/  Text 'Granatapfelpolyphenole
hemmen Prostatakrebs'.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesegnetes Neues Jahr und Deinem Vater alles
Gute.
Hans

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Inna,

Wenn Du mir Deine eMail-Adresse mitteilst, schicke ich Dir eine umfassende, populärwissenschaftliche Veröffentlichung, die alle Fragen zum Thema Granatapfel behandelt.

Beste Grüße
HWL

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo, liebe Freunde
> 
> Noch eine kleine Frage. So, wie ich verstehe, wirkt Granaprostan nur auf die testosteronabhaengige Zellen. Kann die dauerhafte Einnahme von Granaprostan (ohne irgendwelche zusaetzliche Hormontherapie) eine Hormonunabhaengigkeit herausrufen?
> 
> Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Hilfe
> 
> Inna


Hallo Inna,

Eine etwas verspätete Antwort auf die Frage vom 14.12.2009:

Für die Wirkung von Granatapfelsaft als Auslöser einer Hormonunabhängigkeit gibt es auch in der 6-jährigen Beobachtungszeit der Pantuck-Studie (US-Klinik-Studie mit Granatapfelsaft in den Phasen II/III, bei fortgeschrittenem PCa) keine Hinweise. Allerdings kann JEDES Mittel/Nahrungsmittel eine Gewöhnung bewirken und wirkt dann nicht mehr bzw. der Krebs wird von sich aus aggressiver. Beim Granatapfel gibt es wie gesagt noch keine Hinweise darauf.

Dir und Deinem Vater ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest und gute Gesundheit im kommenden Jahr !

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Inna_Tochter

Vielen, vieln Dank fuer alle Antworte!!! 
Es ist sehr schade, dass in Russland nicht moeglich ist, diese Mittel zu kaufen und viele Betroffene ueberhaupt nichts davon wissen :Stirnrunzeln: 
Lieber HWLPORTA, mein e-mail-Adresse ist ingra(affe)newmail.ru

Ganz liebe Gruesse und frohe Weihnachten

Inna

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun die Grana Prostan Kapseln besorgt. Muß ich die 4 Tabletten auf einmal nehmen oder kann ich die über den Tag verteilen?

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Jürgen,

von "müssen" kann wohl nicht die Rede sein. Mir ist keine Vorschrift bekannt. Ich nehme nach dem Frühstück und nach dem Abendessen je zwei Kapseln.

Ralf

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir nun die Grana Prostan Kapseln besorgt. Muß ich die 4 Tabletten auf einmal nehmen oder kann ich die über den Tag verteilen?
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


HalloJürgen,

ich nehme GranaProstan (4 Kapseln auf einmal) stets ca. 2 Stunden vor oder nach jeder Mahlzeit, also z.B. ca. 2 Stunden nach dem Frühstück oder 2 Stunden vor dem Abendessen.  Grund: bessere Bioverfügbarbeit, da mögliche Milchprodukte (z.B. Joghurt, Käse) in den Mahlzeiten dann bereits im Körper abgebaut sind und nicht mehr verzögernd wirken. Gegen eine geteilte Einnahme morgens und abends spricht natürlich nichts.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Klaus (A)

> HalloJürgen,
> 
> ich nehme GranaProstan (4 Kapseln auf einmal) stets ca. 2 Stunden vor oder nach jeder Mahlzeit, also z.B. ca. 2 Stunden nach dem Frühstück oder 2 Stunden vor dem Abendessen.  Grund: bessere Bioverfügbarbeit, da mögliche Milchprodukte (z.B. Joghurt, Käse) in den Mahlzeiten dann bereits im Körper abgebaut sind und nicht mehr verzögernd wirken. Gegen eine geteilte Einnahme morgens und abends spricht natürlich nichts.
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWL



4 mal 3 Mahlzeiten = 12 Kapseln pro Tag.
Wie verträgt sich denn das mit der Aussage auf Dr. Jacobs Homepage:




> *Empfehlung:*  2 Kapseln. Bei erhöhtem Bedarf: 4 Kapseln (100 pflanzliche Kapseln, für   50-100 Tage)
> *Getzliche Hinweise:*
> Die tägliche Verzehrempfehlung darf nicht überschritten werden.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Klaus



> 4 mal 3 Mahlzeiten = 12 Kapseln pro Tag.
> Wie verträgt sich denn das mit der Aussage auf Dr. Jacobs Homepage:


Der Hinweis bezieht sich doch wohl eher auf die Gewährleistung des Erzeugers, weil evtl. Nebenwirkungen auftreten können, für die der Erzeuger nicht haftbar gemacht werden will. Außerdem handelt es sich lediglich um Hinweise die man befolgen kann oder auch nicht.
Es handelt sich nicht um eine Dosisverordnung, wie das bei Arzneimitteln vorgeschrieben wäre.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## HWLPORTA

> 4 mal 3 Mahlzeiten = 12 Kapseln pro Tag.
> Wie verträgt sich denn das mit der Aussage auf Dr. Jacobs Homepage:


Hallo,

Habe mich wohl nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Ich schrieb, daß ich 4 Kapseln auf einmal nehme, entweder 2 Stunden vor oder nach Frühstück oder Abendessen. Also nicht bei jeder Mahlzeit, somit nicht 12 sondern nur 4 Kapseln pro Tag. 

Sorry ! 

HWL

----------


## herbertina

wenn ich täglich mehrmals ASS100 nehme,anstatt nur 1mal,hilft es nicht mehr.Ich nehme seit Jahren morgens meinen Esslöffel Elexier--Namen nenne ich nicht-- und es hat geholfen.
Mehr kann auch zuviel sein !

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Ich muss mich doch mal wieder melden, nachdem man mir viele gute Tipps hier gegeben hatte.
Nachdem ich von Mai 2009 bis Okt. 2009 einen PSA- Anstieg von 0,03 auf 0,10 hatte, nahm ich ab Oktober regelmäßig Granatapfelsaft. Zuerst Saft, dann Elixier von Dr. Jacobs (auf Empfehlung hier), zwischendurch Kapseln (wegen Urlaub) und jetzt wieder das Elixier. Neueste PSA- Messung: 0,09.
Wenn man gewisse Messtoleranzen berücksichtigt, kann man trotzdem feststellen, dass es keinen weiteren Anstieg im Messzeitraum gekommen ist. Ein Erfolg von Granatapfel? Ich hoffe es. Auch wenn ich keine Heilung erwarten kann, so kann ich aber vielleicht von Zeitgewinn träumen. Ist doch toll, oder?
Liebe Grüße an alle.
Wolfgang

----------


## BerndM

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich nehme auch Granatapfelsaft in Kapseln mit Selen (ist in der Kapsel enthalten) seit 12/2009 da mein PSA langsam anstieg. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Uro nehme ich jetzt diese Kapseln und PSA stieg nicht weiter an seitdem. Seit März mache ich nun auch eine Strahlentherapie (RPE war bereits 4/1999) und bin am Dienstag kommender Woche nach 39 x 1,8 Gy endlich damit durch. Ich lasse jetzt parallel dazu die letzten 4 Tage meine Brust bestrahlen, da die Granatapfel Kapseln als natürliche Hormonblockade jetzt scheinbar diese Nebenwirkung (wachsende Brust, keine Gewichtszunahme) bewirkt hat, denn andere HB MIttel nehme ich nicht. Mich würde interessieren, ob es Mitglieder hier im Forum gibt, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Gruß
BerndM

----------

